# Feeding Palm Fronds?



## thailand (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi....the workers building our new buck pen have been feeding the goats without asking.  I see they've given them palm fronds to munch on.  I since read here that it's ok for them to eat them....but can anyone identify the palms I have and if these particular palms are ok?

Many thanks


----------

